# Decoding Trek serial numbers (esp. frame size)



## jaldridge

Does anyone know how to decode recent Trek serial numbers? I'm looking to buy a used Trek Pilot (barely used!) and want to know its frame size. The measurements provided by Trek are too close and too odd to check. 

Thanks.


----------



## jaldridge

*Here is SN*

SN = WL3224134

Jim


----------



## jaldridge

*Answer from Trek*

Trek customer service, responding very quickly this morning, tells me that the frame is a 56 cm. Of course, the serial numbers may not be coded but only sequential, and so a lookup would be involved rather than a decode. Anyway, matter resolved.

Jim


----------



## Rexx

*why how?*



jaldridge said:


> Does anyone know how to decode recent Trek serial numbers? I'm looking to buy a used Trek Pilot (barely used!) and want to know its frame size. The measurements provided by Trek are too close and too odd to check.
> 
> Thanks.


How did you find a used Pilot? I have been waiting for one for a while. Why did the other person sell? I guess I'm paronoid since I order a pilot 5.2 without riding it first. That was a month ago.


----------



## jaldridge

Rexx said:


> How did you find a used Pilot? I have been waiting for one for a while. Why did the other person sell? I guess I'm paronoid since I order a pilot 5.2 without riding it first. That was a month ago.


Person got the wrong size. I have 300 miles on it now, and it's an excellent ride for me.

Jim


----------

